

Show HN: iPhone prank web app in jQuery - hkuo

Just wanted to get some feedback on this web app I recently made. I had the idea to recreate the iPhone interface in HTML, and when I got that working, I had the idea to turn it into a prank app, making it really easy  to install on someone else's phone without the need of an Apple ID password. In any case, maybe you can save this for April Fools day coming up soon.<p>url: http://www.iphoneception.com
======
pacomerh
Nice site design and love the fact that is a web app. I Would like to see more
of these experiments.

------
AznHisoka
haha love the zombies..

------
p0larboy
This is brilliant!

